# Letzte Zahl eines Integers auslesen



## aslex (5. Dezember 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik und habe gestern den Schritt in die Java-Programmierung gewagt 

Nun muss ich eine Konto-PIN (vierstellig) validieren - dazu muss ich die ersten 3 Zahlen mod 9 rechnen und dabei sollte dann die vierte Zahl heraus kommen. Nun habe ich zwar eine Lösung jedoch eine unschöne - dabei muss man erstmal Zahl 1-3 eingeben und dann erst die vierte.

Jetzt habe ich lange gesucht und keine Java-Funktion gefunden die mir einfach von der Variable x, den letzten Zahlenwert liefert (das würde mein kleines Programm vereinfachen)...

Vielleicht kennt ihr eine Lösung bzw. die richtigen Keywords für Google.

Gruß Alex


----------



## theflash (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, nachfolgend eine Möglichkeit (obs die Schönste ist, sei mal dahingestellt)

Integer bla = 234234; //Dein Integer
int a = Integer.parseInt(bla.toString().substring(bla.toString().length()-1));

System.out.println(a);


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. Dezember 2008)

```
Integer grosseZahl = Integer.valueOf(6546);
int zahl = grosseZahl.intValue() % 10;
```

Dadurch kriegst du den Rest einer Teilung durch 10 (die Anweisung nennt sich auch modulo), was die letzte Zahl entspricht (in unserem Dezimalsystem)


----------



## matdacat (5. Dezember 2008)

Und um der nächsten Frage vorzugreifen :
Die ersten drei Ziffern einer vierstelligen Zahl liefert eine ganzzahlige Division durch 10.


----------

